# Transmission oil pan r35



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Found


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

wiggy1980 said:


> Incase anyone has one laying about if you fitted a billet one maybe.
> 
> Please pm me with price inc uk postage
> 
> ...


I will have in a couple of weeks - mines having new coolers, pans, and dodson 1-6 installed 

Thank you.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

L6DJX said:


> I will have in a couple of weeks - mines having new coolers, pans, and dodson 1-6 installed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Pm'd you cheers 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

